# 5/23/2015 - SoCal SQ GTG and MECA 2X Tune-up In Torrance



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

What: SoCal GTG and Tune-up for the Extreme Autofest 2015 Car Shows
Where: 19210 Van Ness Avenue, Torrance, CA 90501
When: May 23, 2015
Time: 10am - ?

See flyer below:










Who's going?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: 5/23/2015 - SoCal GTG and MECA 2X Tune-up In Torrance (SQ and Show & Shine)*

Very cool Richard. I don't know that I'll be able to make it down to that one due to a current scheduling conflict. I'll see what I can do though.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: 5/23/2015 - SoCal GTG and MECA 2X Tune-up In Torrance (SQ and Show & Shine)*

I'll be there with a washed car.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: 5/23/2015 - SoCal GTG and MECA 2X Tune-up In Torrance (SQ and Show & Shine)*



michaelsil1 said:


> I'll be there with a washed car.





papasin said:


> ^ worth the price of admission right there.


Make him pop the trunk.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: 5/23/2015 - SoCal GTG and MECA 2X Tune-up In Torrance (SQ and Show & Shine)*

If I make it, I'll have to zip tie my rear bumper back together.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: 5/23/2015 - SoCal GTG and MECA 2X Tune-up In Torrance (SQ and Show & Shine)*

It'll be so cool to see some clean (and vacuumed) cars without empty soda cans rolling around on the floor at a Southern CA event, for a change! 

Count me in!


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

Put me down as tentative (as usual *sigh*) with the wife.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

sounds like a good time, I will do my best to make it


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

Bout time we had a local one I could sneak out of the house for. Or maybe I haven't been paying attention to the forum. Regardless I'll be there.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

jnchantler said:


> Bout time we had a local one I could sneak out of the house for. Or maybe I haven't been paying attention to the forum. Regardless I'll be there.


Nah- you haven't missed anything. There hasn't been a local meet or GTG since December- looking forward to seeing you in Torrance! How's that new little bundle of joy doing?


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

jnchantler said:


> Bout time we had a local one I could sneak out of the house for. Or maybe I haven't been paying attention to the forum. Regardless I'll be there.


How is the Lil one doing?

I will be there as well. Let me know if you need anything Richard.


----------



## jnchantler (Apr 11, 2012)

Cute as hell, chunky and teething...

Looking forward to seeing you guys.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Gosh, James, with such a new addition to the family, I envy and pity you all at the same time 

Looking forward to seeing you!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: 5/23/2015 - SoCal GTG and MECA 2X Tune-up In Torrance (SQ and Show & Shine)*



rton20s said:


> If I make it, I'll have to zip tie my rear bumper back together.


I have zip tied bumpers!!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: 5/23/2015 - SoCal GTG and MECA 2X Tune-up In Torrance (SQ and Show & Shine)*



cobb2819 said:


> I have zip tied bumpers!!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)




----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Making a few changes over the next week or two... Finding the time to tune it all back in will be the hard part- no excuses though, I should be good to go  looking forward to seeing you all in Torrance!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Let's get the usual list going...

SQ:

STOCK

STREET

MOD STREET

MODIFIED

MODEX

EXTREME

MASTER

INSTALL:

STOCK

STREET

MODIFIED

EXTREME

SQ2:

SQ2+:


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Let's get the usual list going...

SQ:

STOCK

STREET

MOD STREET

MODIFIED

MODEX

EXTREME

MASTER

INSTALL:

STOCK

STREET

MODIFIED

EXTREME

SQ2:

SQ2+:

Show up to dick around:
*Cobb2819*

Fixed!!!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

^ lol. 

Yes, this is also a gtg and folks are definitely welcome to hang out!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Let's get the usual list going...

SQ:

STOCK

STREET

MOD STREET

MODIFIED
michaelsil1

MODEX

EXTREME

MASTER

INSTALL:

STOCK

STREET

MODIFIED

EXTREME

SQ2:

SQ2+:

Show up to dick around:
Cobb2819


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Let's get the usual list going...

SQ:

STOCK

STREET

MOD STREET

MODIFIED
michaelsil1

MODEX

EXTREME
XSIV SPL

MASTER

INSTALL:

STOCK

STREET

MODIFIED

EXTREME
XSIV SPL

SQ2:

SQ2+:

Show up to dick around:
Cobb2819

Richard, I see RTA on the flyer, are you set or would you like me to bring SA-3051? (It's recently calibrated)


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

XSIV SPL said:


> Richard, I see RTA on the flyer, are you set or would you like me to bring SA-3051? (It's recently calibrated)


Working on it. Thanks for the offer, will let you know.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

papasin said:


> Working on it. Thanks for the offer, will let you know.


No problem... Since 2X and 3X RTA still calls for Audio Control, I figured I'd offer just in case you don't have one readily available.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Let's get the usual list going...

*SQ:*

*STOCK*
DRTHJTA's Wife (tentative) 

*STREET*
DRTHJTA

*MOD STREET*

*MODIFIED*
michaelsil1

*MODEX*

*EXTREME*
XSIV SPL

*MASTER*

*INSTALL:*

*STOCK*

*STREET*

*MODIFIED*

*EXTREME*
XSIV SPL

*SQ2:*

*SQ2+:*

*Show up to dick around:*
Cobb2819


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

XSIV SPL said:


> No problem... Since 2X and 3X RTA still calls for Audio Control, I figured I'd offer just in case you don't have one readily available.


Actually, rulebook allows for any RTA for 1x and 2x. And 3x it is a 3055.

"Any RTA meter may be used for Single (1X) and Double (2X) Point Events. The AudioControl SA-3055 is the official MECA “RTA Freq Out” meter for all Triple (3X) point Soundfest events and MECA World Finals. The MECA approved software (with a 40 point scale) in the RTA analysis program will be used at 3X Events and World Finals to determine score."


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks for the formatting Damon! I initially typed it up on my phone and looking at in now on the computer this is MUCH easier. I've also updated the sections so it's a little clearer and more conducive for the spectators (ahem Jacob). 

Will finalize whether we will have RTA hopefully by the end of the week.

EDIT: I went through the previous posts and filled in a few names.

*COMPETING:*

*SQ:*

*STOCK*
DRTHJTA's Wife (tentative) 

*STREET*
DRTHJTA

*MOD STREET*

*MODIFIED*
michaelsil1
mikey7182 (tentative, to be classified)

*MODEX*
palldat

*EXTREME*
XSIV SPL

*MASTER*

*INSTALL:*

*STOCK*

*STREET*

*MODIFIED*

*EXTREME*
XSIV SPL

*2-SEAT:*

*SQ2*

*SQ2+*

*NON-COMPETING:*
Cobb2819
astrochex (tentative w/ wife)

Add yo name!!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

papasin said:


> Actually, rulebook allows for any RTA for 1x and 2x. And 3x it is a 3055


Was just offering a calibrated RTA if needed... 3051 fills the bill for this event, if needed, that is.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

XSIV SPL said:


> Was just offering a calibrated RTA if needed... 3051 fills the bill for this event, if needed, that is.


Copy, and appreciate the offer. We're in the process of looking into it and will let you know. Thanks!


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I am going to try and make this. I don't ever compete so I have no idea what class I'd be in, but I wouldn't mind, if someone wants to hold my hand and walk me through it, or point me in the right direction.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

mikey7182 said:


> I am going to try and make this. I don't ever compete so I have no idea what class I'd be in, but I wouldn't mind, if someone wants to hold my hand and walk me through it, or point me in the right direction.


We'll all hold hands and sing kumbaya...


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Only so long as grandma can come  Nobody will hear us singing over my setup, which is probably a good thing...


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

mikey7182 said:


> I am going to try and make this. I don't ever compete so I have no idea what class I'd be in, but I wouldn't mind, if someone wants to hold my hand and walk me through it, or point me in the right direction.


Looking forward to it if you're able to make it Mikey. Don't worry too much about the classification right now. I can officially classify you when you get to the show, but based on your build log, I believe you would be modified.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

*COMPETING:*

*SQ:*

*STOCK*
DRTHJTA's Wife (tentative) 

*STREET*
DRTHJTA

*MOD STREET*

*MODIFIED*
michaelsil1
mikey7182 (tentative, to be classified)

*MODEX*
palldat

*EXTREME*
XSIV SPL
Golden Ear

*MASTER*

*INSTALL:*

*STOCK*

*STREET*

*MODIFIED*

*EXTREME*
XSIV SPL

*2-SEAT:*

*SQ2*

*SQ2+*

*NON-COMPETING:*
Cobb2819
astrochex (tentative w/ wife)

Add yo name!![/QUOTE]





Sent from my mind using telekinesis


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*COMPETING:*

*SQ:*

*STOCK*
DRTHJTA's Wife (tentative) 

*STREET*
DRTHJTA
rton20s (tentative with the new baby)

*MOD STREET*

*MODIFIED*
michaelsil1
mikey7182 (tentative, to be classified)

*MODEX*
palldat

*EXTREME*
XSIV SPL
Golden Ear

*MASTER*

*INSTALL:*

*STOCK*

*STREET*

*MODIFIED*

*EXTREME*
XSIV SPL

*2-SEAT:*

*SQ2*

*SQ2+*

*NON-COMPETING:*
Cobb2819
astrochex (tentative w/ wife)

Add yo name!![/QUOTE]


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

rton20s said:


> *STREET*
> DRTHJTA
> rton20s (tentative with the new baby)


Yeah! Get 'em started young!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

DRTHJTA said:


> Yeah! Get 'em started young!


We need to see an xB MK1 in the lanes.


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

GLHF everyone! Wish i could be there!


----------



## poker11788 (May 4, 2014)

papasin said:


> What: SoCal GTG and Tune-up for the Extreme Autofest 2015 Car Shows
> Where: 19210 Van Ness Avenue, Torrance, CA 90501
> When: May 23, 2015
> Time: 10am - ?
> ...


I'm in for sure.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Two weeks to go!

*COMPETING:*

*SQ:*

*STOCK*
DRTHJTA's Wife (tentative) 

*STREET*
DRTHJTA
rton20s (tentative with the new baby)

*MOD STREET*

*MODIFIED*
michaelsil1
mikey7182 (tentative, to be classified)

*MODEX*
palldat

*EXTREME*
XSIV SPL
Golden Ear

*MASTER*

*INSTALL:*

*STOCK*

*STREET*

*MODIFIED*

*EXTREME*
XSIV SPL

*2-SEAT:*

*SQ2*

*SQ2+*

*NON-COMPETING:*
Cobb2819
astrochex (tentative w/ wife)
poker11788

Add yo name!!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I just realized that I won't be able to make this one after all. We have a City Without Orphans event we will be attending in Clovis that day. Good luck to all who attend, and I'm pretty sure I'll see you all in Anaheim, if not sooner.


----------



## poker11788 (May 4, 2014)

Stupid question, what's in anaheim? Not familiar with the car show circuit. Torrance will be my first.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

my boss has yet to tell me if I have work that night and the night before so I don't think I can make it. I'm gonna try though..not as a competitor just a general supporter.


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Really hoping you can make it, Lycancatt... It looks like I may or may not be competing myself, but I should at least be playing again by then...

It's really nice to see a few new names on the list... I'm really looking forward to meeting those of you I've not yet met!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

poker11788 said:


> Stupid question, what's in anaheim? Not familiar with the car show circuit. Torrance will be my first.


Poker, it's going to be at the "extreme autofest" at the Angels' stadium on June 20th. It's actually a big car show, but we're having a little autosound event inside of that. Should be good fun.. 

There's actually another similar thing in San Diego happening in July.

Check MECA events schedule page for more info...


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Trophies for the event. Come and get them! 




























Who's gonna go for the cup?


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Aah! I just hear angels sing!

Well, of course I'll try for that... But I'm running out of places to put trophies... Is there a CRV value on these trophies for recycling?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

One week! Who's ready?


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

I may not be tuned all the way in, but I'll be there! As will Nicole and her car to compete just for fun!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

DRTHJTA said:


> I may not be tuned all the way in, but I'll be there! As will Nicole and her car to compete just for fun!



That's why this is the tune-up. 

Awesome that Nicole will be competing also!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

papasin said:


> One week! Who's ready?


I'm ready 












to get chewed on! :laugh:


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Ready! I think


----------



## poker11788 (May 4, 2014)

I don't know much about these competitions, but I am so stoked to go to my first show and see some of your BAD ASS stuff.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

poker11788 said:


> I don't know much about these competitions, but I am so stoked to go to my first show and see some of your BAD ASS stuff.



This is both a GTG and an SQ comp, so there's something for everyone. There will be some familiar faces (some more that have accepted on FaceBook but not commented here), but there should be some folks coming out for the first time. I received an email from a first time person that isn't on DIYMA or Facebook for example.

Regardless, looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> I'm ready
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL.....beagle chew toy. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

About 30 minutes ago, my car still looks like a bomb exploded in it... with a little luck, I'm trying hard to have it back together and playing by Tuesday.... Hoping to get Friday off so I can tune. Either way, I'll be there- the big question is whether I'll be a competitor or a heckler


----------



## chillaxing (Nov 25, 2014)

Are these event free for spectators? I never been to mobile audio comps except for the ones that coincide with car shows, but I use to attend those cause I participated in the car show part, and those audio comps were mostly spl comps. I'm going to try to attend this one to check out some real sq setups.


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Absolutely! Just bring your ears and some music you're familiar with!


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## chillaxing (Nov 25, 2014)

Nice! Gonna try to make it, but hard working so many hrs and living in Central Cal now. But at least I can attend SoCal or NorCal events with ease.


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Getting excited for this! The place I had lined up to stay in Palm Springs on Friday and Saturday may have fallen through, so if anyone has a couch or guest bedroom I could crash in, before I make hotel arrangements, let me know!


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

the wife are headed down, 70/30 on doing the sq bits.

mikey: you won't be the only horns car!


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

nadams5755 said:


> the wife are headed down, 70/30 on doing the sq bits.
> 
> mikey: you won't be the only horns car!


Sweet! Glad you can make it, Nick!


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Once again, I'll be heading in the opposite direction.
You guys have fun!


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

nadams5755 said:


> the wife are headed down, 70/30 on doing the sq bits.
> 
> mikey: you won't be the only horns car!


Nice! Looking forward to checking yours out!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

chillaxing said:


> Are these event free for spectators? I never been to mobile audio comps except for the ones that coincide with car shows, but I use to attend those cause I participated in the car show part, and those audio comps were mostly spl comps. I'm going to try to attend this one to check out some real sq setups.





DRTHJTA said:


> Absolutely! Just bring your ears and some music you're familiar with!
> 
> Beware of autocorrect...


Yes, should be noted on the flyer on the first post. 

The next couple SoCal events (which this is a "tune-up" for) are tied to the Extreme Autofest car shows, and I believe there's an entry fee for those for spectators.



nadams5755 said:


> the wife are headed down, 70/30 on doing the sq bits.
> 
> mikey: you won't be the only horns car!


Don't worry too much on the format Nick. It's pretty straightforward. Either way, glad you're making the trek down (too). 

This is looking to be a great event and am also quite excited. Looking forward to seeing everyone as I think last event in the area was back in December. For those competing, please be sure to be there for registration on time (10am as noted on the flyer). I'd like to get judging started as soon as possible, maybe even as early as 10:30am so we can get things going and wrap up judging before it gets too late.

Lastly, what I am shocked at on this thread is the lack of discussion....................with respect to FOOD!    lol

Since I'll probably be running around during the event, I'm thinking of ordering pizza and have it delivered. Folks are welcome to piggyback on the order if that sounds appetizing...or I'm open to ideas. Where's grillmaster ShinJohn when you need him?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

chillaxing said:


> Nice! Gonna try to make it, but hard working so many hrs and living in Central Cal now. But at least I can attend SoCal or NorCal events with ease.


Chillaxing, where are you at in Central Cal? There are a few of us in the Visalia area, as well as Fresno and Bakersfield. There is also an event later this summer being held in Fresno along with this SoCal event. 

Looks like you guys are going to have quite a turn out. Pretty bummed I won't be making this one.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

I was asked via email whether a competitor can provide their own choice of music to be judged. I'll answer here as well...

No, the SQ judge will choose and be using approved MECA tracks for this event. As indicated from the MECA web page, these include tracks from the:

"new CD, the old Chesky Ultimate Demo Disc, and other proven tracks that help us map out the scores in the Sound Quality contests."

For the list of "other proven tracks", that is available on the MECA website linked below, along with liner notes for the new CD published for everyone this season.

General SQL Rules


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

We have Phat Awards too! See you guys there!


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Looks like lots of fun. Really bummed I can't be a part of this one. 

Have fun urryone!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Mine's still in the shop, but I heard it play today... It really needs a tune...


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

XSIV SPL said:


> Mine's still in the shop, but I heard it play today... It really needs a tune...


Hmmmmm, what ya do?


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

I guess I'm rolling with the flow? lol

If you're asking what I changed, I can show you Saturday...


----------



## chillaxing (Nov 25, 2014)

papasin said:


> Yes, should be noted on the flyer on the first post.
> 
> The next couple SoCal events (which this is a "tune-up" for) are tied to the Extreme Autofest car shows, and I believe there's an entry fee for those for spectators.


Yeah I felt like an ass after I asked the question. When I went back to the first post and saw the flyer 

If I cant make it to this one. We might be at autofest participating in the show. We build customized Honda Ruckuses and other scooters but dont know if we entered Autofest, haven't asked my brother on the details of this years show itinerary. 




rton20s said:


> Chillaxing, where are you at in Central Cal? There are a few of us in the Visalia area, as well as Fresno and Bakersfield. There is also an event later this summer being held in Fresno along with this SoCal event.
> 
> Looks like you guys are going to have quite a turn out. Pretty bummed I won't be making this one.



I'm in Fresno


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

XSIV SPL said:


> I guess I'm rolling with the flow? lol
> 
> If you're asking what I changed, I can show you Saturday...


gotta install those subs.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

papasin said:


> Lastly, what I am shocked at on this thread is the lack of discussion....................with respect to FOOD!    lol
> 
> Since I'll probably be running around during the event, I'm thinking of ordering pizza and have it delivered. Folks are welcome to piggyback on the order if that sounds appetizing...or I'm open to ideas. Where's grillmaster ShinJohn when you need him?


Pizza sounds good. 

Does anyone know if Bonello's is any good they are close and deliver.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

papasin said:


> Since I'll probably be running around during the event, I'm thinking of ordering pizza and have it delivered. Folks are welcome to piggyback on the order if that sounds appetizing...or I'm open to ideas. Where's grillmaster ShinJohn when you need him?


Haha! Wish I could join this weekend. Just too may other things going on. Will def. try to make a trek to socal in the summer when kids stuff settles down a bit.

Hope all have a great time, hope to see folks again soon. Don't forget to post pictures!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

michaelsil1 said:


> Pizza sounds good.
> 
> Does anyone know if Bonello's is any good they are close and deliver.


I'll defer to the locals to help. 



shinjohn said:


> Haha! Wish I could join this weekend. Just too may other things going on. Will def. try to make a trek to socal in the summer when kids stuff settles down a bit.
> 
> Hope all have a great time, hope to see folks again soon. Don't forget to post pictures!


Meet up in San Diego? :laugh:


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

I still have my weenies from the last circle go around. We just need something to make them plump.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

rawdawg said:


> I still have my weenies from the last circle go around. We just need something to make them plump.



Afternoon snack?


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

rawdawg said:


> I still have my weenies from the last circle go around. We just need something to make them plump.


LOL If you've kept them refrigerated, they can't be THAT bad, right?

Or, you could bring a fresh batch and we can cook 'em on Paul's HDs... 

(Just funnin', Paul!)

Looking forward to seeing you Jimmy!

I'm very much looking forward to seeing everyone... It looks like a very good tally of planned attendees, and lots of new faces


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

bunellos is ok, pretty greasy so ask for it well done.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

We'll see everyone in less than 24 hours!


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

random question here, is anyone from the bay area driving down very late tonight like after 1 am or very very early tomorrow morning? I'm so trying to make this meet but have to work till 1 a.m and simply cant afford to fly down. Total longshot, not actually expecting someone to say sure I can do this.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

XSIV SPL said:


> I'm very much looking forward to seeing everyone... It looks like a very good tally of planned attendees, and lots of new faces


I concur


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

I decided to go and hang out just as spectator and of course listen some tunes. Any rain in the forecast?:surprised:


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

veloze said:


> I decided to go and hang out just as spectator and of course listen some tunes. Any rain in the forecast?:surprised:


Forecast calls for a only a 10% chance of rain. But rain or shine, we'll be there. Definitely welcome to just hang out, but you might change your mind once you meet the SQ judge...gonna be really good . Either way, looking forward to seeing you again Jose!


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm leaving Phoenix now and will see you guys in the morning!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

mikey7182 said:


> I'm leaving Phoenix now and will see you guys in the morning!


BRING ME CHINO


----------



## BIG 6X6 MIKE (Feb 26, 2015)

Well I was hoping to make it out for this one but unfortunately my car is still at the shop

Hope everyone has a great time, it looks like it's going to be a great turn out.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Pizza is Good as long as we order the right thing, Last time we screwed up and should have ordered the Large instead of extra large, Garlic bread comes with every large "NOT EXTRA LARGE" The stuff is a real heart stopper, From the Crest,

BIG MIKE's is Local - Best Philly Cheese Steak this side of GIANT STADIUM !!!


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

If you guys are in Torrance, ur making a big mistake not just eating snacks and going out for ramen after!!

Best ramen East and West of Japan!!!!!


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

DLO13 said:


> If you guys are in Torrance, ur making a big mistake not just eating snacks and going out for ramen after!!
> 
> Best ramen East and West of Japan!!!!!


Judge needs to eat a good lunch. Trust me, you don't want a grumpy judge.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

xxx_busa said:


> Pizza is Good as long as we order the right thing, Last time we screwed up and should have ordered the Large instead of extra large, Garlic bread comes with every large "NOT EXTRA LARGE" The stuff is a real heart stopper, From the Crest,
> 
> BIG MIKE's is Local - Best Philly Cheese Steak this side of GIANT STADIUM !!!



Makes me hungry already!


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

DLO13 said:


> If you guys are in Torrance, ur making a big mistake not just eating snacks and going out for ramen after!!
> 
> Best ramen East and West of Japan!!!!!


You had me at ramen. Please tell me where!!!


----------



## veloze (Jul 2, 2007)

papasin said:


> Forecast calls for a only a 10% chance of rain. But rain or shine, we'll be there. Definitely welcome to just hang out, but you might change your mind once you meet the SQ judge...gonna be really good . Either way, looking forward to seeing you again Jose!



Richard, thanks for the offer but both of my cars are not ready. ? The good thing about it is that my ears are gonna get a good dose of SQ and the best thing to get to see you guys. See ya then!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Golden Ear said:


> You had me at ramen. Please tell me where!!!


http://www.yelp.com/biz/tsujita-la-artisan-noodle-annex-los-angelesim on my phone and it's being weird. This place is considered the best outside of Japan by a lot of foodie experts.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

Made it to the hotel, long drive.


----------



## poker11788 (May 4, 2014)

Just started on my trip to torrance from Las Vegas


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Looking forward to catching up with everyone and seeing new faces!


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

See yah all tomorrow! Should be fun!


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Sounds like this'll be a great turnout! I'm excited to see everyone!

I just came home from the shop (yes, it's 11:20 pm). I've put a tune on it (good or not, it's what I'm running), but it's still covered in a thick layer of dust... Will be clean and sitting in Torrance by 10:00


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Just got into Long Beach. It's gonna be a short nights sleep. Oh well, I'll be pumped about the comp when I wake up.


----------



## poker11788 (May 4, 2014)

Just rolled into Venice. In the morning I'm off to Del Rey Customs for an estimate on my new build, then right to Torrance for the festivities.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Wake Up!....Wake Up,Wake Up,Waaaaaaaaaake Up!


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

Have fun guys. 
No biker brawling!


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Results?!?


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

The judge is still judging. Last car right now, I believe


----------



## DLO13 (Oct 24, 2010)

Golden Ear said:


> The judge is still judging. Last car right now, I believe


I'll be waiting!!


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Was a great turnout. Many new setups and a few new folks

Thanks to Linda for putting in all the time for judging. Great job.

Congrats to all of the winners. 

Safe travels to those heading back home.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

it was a pleasure meeting everyone! thanks for hosting us!

it seems we went to the wrong king's hawaiian, but the food was good anyway.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

DLO13 said:


> Results?!?



Will get them up as soon as I am able along with pics. A little tired, so ask for everyone's patience...

But until then, I would like to reiterate as I mentioned today for those that were there that I appreciate everyone coming out and it was a really great show and GTG. Had a little bit of everything, attended by individuals locally as well as from Oceanside, AZ, Las Vegas, and Northern CA. It was a great turn out with a lot of familiar folks but some new faces.


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Great turn out and like to thank Linda for all the hard work jumping In and out of cars I'm sure she lost a couple pounds lol and Richard for install judging and making sure everything went without a hitch and Mark for hosting and for all the competitors great job and to everyone that came out to have a great time thanks and hope to see everyone out for the next event


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

nadams5755 said:


> it was a pleasure meeting everyone! thanks for hosting us!
> 
> it seems we went to the wrong king's hawaiian, but the food was good anyway.


Yeah, apparently the only two are within like 5 miles of each other! We should've exchanged info or something, in hindsight. The food was killer! 

It was good to see some familiar faces and to meet some new people. Thanks for the Cali hospitality! Back to AZ in the morning where hopefully it's still in the low 80s...


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

papasin said:


> Will get them up as soon as I am able along with pics.


Hotel internet is not cooperating (SOOO slow). I'll post more when we get home, but here's one we were able to upload of the group with folks that stuck it out to the end. There were others that were there throughout that left just a little earlier before awards.


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

truly disapointed I missed this one, especially mikeys carl with the phl mids! that was my primary reason for trying to make it out there today. ended up working as a dj part of the anime con going on locally and had a blast but still..


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Weird day for me.

I accidently got there early and probably gave some of the boys jet lag. Then I left early too. Went to go watch the UFC fights with BigRed and his 17 kids.

To the day.

The playing field is level now, a game chock full of contenders. I remember way back when you knew which rides to listen to. Not so anymore. Now it's any given day.

From the tactile attack of Mikey's Passat, to the articulate and precise image placement of Richards Civic, the ethereal and seamless balance of BigRed's White thing or Michael's everchanging but always on Avalon, the West Coast can boast that it's host to some of the most roasting hot systems.

Also, de-correlated rear fill is a rear thing. Sorry... real thing. Sometimes the Asian just karate flips out of me.

Big up to Linda for sloggin' thru all the cars.


----------



## MrsPapasin (May 21, 2013)

Thank you everyone who came to compete and/or hang out! Really enjoyed getting to listen to everyone's car. Especially thank you to those who drove from far distances like Mikey, Nick, Poker Dominic, Plumber Dominic, Raymond, and anyone I missed. I may have missed some of you since I spent most of my time in cars all day, but I think you all can understand.

Thank you to Mark for letting us host the event at this location! 










And big thank you to that Papasin guy for keeping the show running smoothly and to Michael and Tony for picking up pizza so that the judge would be happy and fed. 

We have more pics, but that's all I could upload for now. So stay tuned. Likely won't be until the next day or so. We gotta travel home too!


----------



## The real Subzero (Apr 13, 2010)

good job guys. I hope I can come out and play some time this year.


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

Mark thanks once again for hosting the event 
Richard, Linda thanks for coming down and setting everything up and running it 
Really nice to see some new faces and catching up with everybody
Congratulations to all the winners
Hope to see you all in Anaheim
John


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Most of the vehicles at the event (I think I missed a couple though). Can you match the vehicle to the screen name? 






















































































































And off to the side, who do we have here? dawg and?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

A few pics of guys chatting



















and eating.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Couple pics right before awards...


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

SQL Phat Truck went to John Fisher


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

SQL Phat Car went to Nick Adams


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

SQL Phat Install went to Mike Guthrie


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Install Results...

Modified:

2nd place, Winfred Denson










1st place, Raymond Coronel










Extreme:

1st place, Chet Stout


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Well....it is official. The Black GS did it's last comp. The replacement is here and now starts the new mission.


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

palldat said:


> Well....it is official. The Black GS did it's last comp. The replacement is here and now starts the new mission.


Tell us more. What is it? Will there be a build log?


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

palldat said:


> Well....it is official. The Black GS did it's last comp. The replacement is here and now starts the new mission.


Hmm, what is the replacement and what is to be of the GS. Is the replacement going to have new gear too?


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

Golden Ear said:


> Tell us more. What is it? Will there be a build log?


Good question on the log.


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

astrochex said:


> Hmm, what is the replacement and what is to be of the GS. Is the replacement going to have new gear too?


Well....it is silver and has 2 more cylinders and starts with the same letters 

Have to figure out how to get past the Mark Levinson factory amp. :surprised:


----------



## DavidRam (Nov 2, 2014)

palldat said:


> Well....it is silver and has 2 more cylinders and starts with the same letters
> 
> Have to figure out how to get past the Mark Levinson factory amp. :surprised:


GS400 or 450?


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 27, 2013)

Or is it a new GS F???


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Audison Bitone Paul lol


----------



## palldat (Feb 6, 2011)

GS460


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

We just got home, took the slow way for fun. (I405, I10, 1, 101, 154, 101)


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks for the flattering photo of me...


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Onto the SQ Results...

Street:

1st Place, Damon Young










Mod Street:

1st Place, Paul Tran










Modified:

3rd Place, Michael Silverman










2nd Place, Mark Melheim










1st Place, John Fisher










Modex:

2nd Place, Paul Adams










1st Place, Winfred Denson










Extreme:

2nd Place, Chet Stout










1st Place, Dominic Yanez


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

And last but not least, SQL Most Improved and Best of Show Awards...

SQL Most Improved - Mark Melheim









Install Best of Show - Raymond Coronel









SQ Best of Show - Dominic Yanez









SQL Best of Show - Chet Stout


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks again everyone for coming out. Group pic after the show (missed a good number of folks that came during the event).










I look forward to seeing everyone at the next event in the area, on June 20 at Angel Stadium.

DIYMA event thread here - http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...gtg-angel-stadium-anaheim-ca-6-20-2015-a.html

Facebook event thread here - https://www.facebook.com/events/756060574514278/


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Nice to see a familiar face and system, holding 1st place trophies. That new system in the blue truck,  I suspected was going to do very well. And with Morel components. 
Congratulations


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a great time! Wow. Big crowd, and lots of great cars/folks! Hope to see you all next time! And congrats to all the competitors/winners!


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Chet needs to bring an assistant next time to lend a hand with those trophies


----------



## XSIV SPL (Jun 24, 2014)

Ha, Mikey!

You weren't even competing and still got an award! 

Your car was a joy to listen to... Awesome dynamics and totally fun to listen to-I could spend hours in that thing just going through tunes to see what surprises it throws at me... Nicely done!


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

XSIV SPL said:


> Ha, Mikey!
> 
> You weren't even competing and still got an award!
> 
> Your car was a joy to listen to... Awesome dynamics and totally fun to listen to-I could spend hours in that thing just going through tunes to see what surprises it throws at me... Nicely done!


I actually did compete! Ha. I was in Modified though... it was my first time. I'm not really familiar with the rules or procedures but was just curious how my car would do based on how I set it up. I think I missed 3rd place by half a point or so. It was fun to get the feedback from Linda who was listening more critically than most who jumped in line for a demo.  One guy appluaded at the end of a Dave Matthews Live song, and that wasn't even rawdawg! And thank you for the compliment! It's the catalyst that makes an otherwise 10 hour boring drive totally worth it. I'm glad you enjoyed it. Yours was right on par with mine in terms of dynamics. Awesome stage too! One of the best I've heard in a long while. I'm lucky to hang with any of you guys running 2-way pods in your A-pillars!  That was awesome.


----------



## PTAudi (May 18, 2009)

Haha! That was me applauding! Great sounding car bro! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Scores are up on the MECA site, with the exception of the Modified Install scores. Steve indicated there is a glitch on the website and he's notified the webmaster and should be corrected shortly.

Link: MECA Events

Scores as submitted to MECA:

_Sound Quality Results:_
*STREET*
Damon Young 72.75

*MODIFIED STREET* 
Paul Tran 64

*MODIFIED* 
John Fisher 81
Mark Melheim 77.25
Michael Silverman 75.75
Mike Guthrie 74.75
Nick Adams 74.25
Raymond Coronel 69.5

*MODEX* 
Winfred Denson	79.75
Paul Adams 72.75

*EXTREME* 
Dominic Yanez 82.75
Chet Stout	81

_Install Results:_ 
*Modified Install* 
Raymond Coronel 78
Winfred Denson	65.75

*Extreme Install* 
Chet Stout	77

_Phat Awards:_ 
SQL Best of Show - Chet Stout
SQ Best of Show - Dominic Yanez
Install Best of Show - Raymond Coronel 
Phat Install - Mike Guthrie	
Phat Car - Nick Adams
Phat Truck - John Fisher
SQL Most Improved - Mark Melheim


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for posting the results Richard! 

What happened to the the scoring in the 90s?!


----------



## Alrojoca (Oct 5, 2012)

Wow! Yes! nice to see those high scores and knowing everybody had a nice time.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

rton20s said:


> What happened to the the scoring in the 90s?!


Mamasin don't play dat!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

rawdawg said:


> Mamasin don't play dat!


"Way I see it, that’s because you’re tough, but you’re fair." - Jimmy McGill


----------



## PTAudi (May 18, 2009)

I agree with a few members. Even though I scored the least, the others scores with these superior sounding cars where also at lower levels < 90's, This tells me that she was fair across the board. Meaning, that we all need to step it up, well at least I do! hehehe
Always room for improvements right? Can't wait to get my Audi done and I can play with the BIG BOYS! Looking forward to the next comp!


----------

